

Khan Academy Statistics videos are not good - ColinWright
http://learnandteachstatistics.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/khan-not-good/

======
tokenadult
It's interesting to see this blog post from 30 July 2012 submitted here. I
have some favorite online references about statistics that I like to recommend
in Hacker News comments.

"Advice to Mathematics Teachers on Evaluating Introductory Statistics
Textbooks"

<http://statland.org/MyPapers/MAAFIXED.PDF>

and

"The Introductory Statistics Course: A Ptolemaic Curriculum?"

<http://escholarship.org/uc/item/6hb3k0nz>

Both of those resources are good at identifying issues that are often missed
in undergraduate courses in statistics that many college-educated people have
taken.

On the more general issue of Khan Academy as a teaching platform, I especially
like the video "What if Khan Academy was made in Japan?"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHoXRvGTtAQ>

with actual video clips from the TIMSS study of classroom practices in various
countries.

Other thoughtful comments on Khan Academy, which have mostly been submitted to
HN before but with little discussion, include “Can’t we all get along?” by
mathematician Keith Devlin,

[http://devlinsangle.blogspot.com/2012/07/cant-we-all-get-
alo...](http://devlinsangle.blogspot.com/2012/07/cant-we-all-get-along.html)

(1 July 2012, includes amusing comment about a Hacker News thread)

"Khan Critiques: We Were Promised Jetpacks & Got Lectures"

[http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/edtechresearcher/2012/08/khan...](http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/edtechresearcher/2012/08/khan_critiques_we_were_promised_jetpacks_got_lectures.html)

(31 August 2012)

"One Man, One Computer, 10 Million Students: How Khan Academy Is Reinventing
Education"

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelnoer/2012/11/02/one-
man-o...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelnoer/2012/11/02/one-man-one-
computer-10-million-students-how-khan-academy-is-reinventing-education/)

(2 November 2012)

I think HN participants will learn a lot from these links. Some other good
earlier links have gone dead, alas.

